# Spiritual perspective of DP/DR, also DP/DR from (psychedelic) drug experiences



## salmon (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello. I'm new to this site but have been experiencing on and off DP/DR since I was about 14 (I am now 17).

I can probably say that my DP/DR has come from drug use, although it apparently runs in my family on my dad's side, but it started off after having my first bad trip on synthetic cannabis. Ever since then I have been experiencing panic attacks, or more, anxiety about having a panic attack, resulting in having a panic attack, then repeating in a never ending cycle of deep worry and "am I going crazy!? Oh god, I am crazy!". It's horrible, and it's come back after at least a year of forgetting it ever existed after experimenting with a low dose of psilocybin mushrooms about a month ago.

I'd first like to ask any advice for people who experience anxiety/DP/DR and have experimented with drugs (psychedelics) and have overcome any paranoia attached from the experience/trip, or who also find that drugs enhance this horrible feeling. Any advice would help, seriously.

I would also like to ask any opinions or ideas on the way DP/DR makes you perceive things, and the physical feelings of it, but on a more spiritual perspective. I've done research on the pineal gland, and found that whenever I feel the room starting to change, disconnection from people, fear rising (DP/DR - panic attack coming on) I have an odd fuzzy, numb feeling in my forehead, located between my eyes but more above - located where the pineal gland is. Does anybody else feel this? I'm wondering if it could be something completely unrelated to that area of the brain, but who knows (unless you do actually know, then please share).

Whether it is related to the pineal gland or not, I feel there is something odd about the way people with DP/DR perceive things. It's like drugs but unwillingly tripping, and yes that's scary. It's not even good drugs. It's like coming up on drugs, which is the worst part, without experiencing the amazing and colourful visual trip that comes after. If anybody has any ideas, silly or not, that could be somewhat a spiritual side to this horrible feeling, this is what this post is for!

By the way, I hope this post doesn't make anybody think I was ever a huge drug taker, because I wasn't. It was hard to even handle smoking weed with friends because of the DP.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

From experience it seems drig induced DP'd people recover faster


----------

